# Expect a Tough Decision & a Few Surprises at 2010 Mr. Olympia



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Expect a Tough Decision & a Few Surprises at 2010 Mr. Olympia by Joe Pietaro It was just about a full year ago that we were all talking about how deep the 2009 Mr. Olympia line-up was going to be. Dexter Jackson was coming in as the defending champion, Kai Greene was making his first [...]

*Read More...*


----------

